# Question on phal. javanica



## Marco (Mar 8, 2007)

I have 2 phal javanicas that have decided to spike on me after all off my neglect for the past 2-3 months, neglect that encompasses all my other plants as well, and the spikes are forming under the leaf by the roots. Is this normal? I don't want it to grow into the PA but im also afraid of touching it cause the spikes about the size of a sphagetti noodle and I don't want break it. I would like to prop up the spike. Just wondering what other have done or would do if they were in a similar situation? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kyle (Mar 8, 2007)

I've never grown it, but I have read that the spikes grow down and something needs to be done if you don't want it to dive into the media. Mounting is one solution.

Kyle


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes it's normal! The flowers tend to hang down under the leaves, and since the spike and flowers tend to be short and small, they're not too visible unless you are walking underneath looking up.

Congrats on the spikes!

Since I'm trying to post from my phone, I can only hope this post shows up in the right place!


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> Since I'm trying to post from my phone, I can only hope this post shows up in the right place!



confirmed


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 8, 2007)

well that's good to know!

I made it to a computer. Here are some pics of javanicas at Al's greenhouse (Al of orchidexchange.com). 

You can see the flowers here. (no, really, you can see them.)



​
okay, and taken from below:








​


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks Ki. Those plants looks great. I should mount my javanica's but I don't dig orchids like that.  I ended up just moving my javanicas to the rim of the s/h pot with the spike just right on top of the rim. Hopefully that'll be good enough for now.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 8, 2007)

oooh that reminds me. The little trick someone showed me to bloom .. umm... was it gongoras? was it... ... ?

Anyway, take a thin plastic plant tag or a narrow strip of plastic, bend lengthwise a bit, and tuck it under the spike. The poor spike won't be able to stick it's neck into the pot and will have no choice but to head over the rim....

But it looks like yours will be fine without such tricks. Now if only mine would get the hint and spike! (oh, but mine is in a pot and I wouldn't even notice if it did!)


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2007)

great idea. I'm keeping that in mind for next time. If there's a next time. I'm actually suprised they spiked. I haven't put water in my humidity trays ever since jan 15 they've been sitting in 20-25% humidity since then and i barely watered them. Guess they like neglect once in a while.


----------



## Sangii (Mar 9, 2007)

yes javanicas do this all the time. IN fact if you don't grow it mounted, you have to "search" from time to time for spikes in the potting mix and whenever you find one, try to gently place a piece of bark or something else under the spike to as to lift it and make is stick out of the mix.

Another hint : javanica hates to get dry and is prone to bud blast if the potting mix gets too dry.... keep it warm and moist at all times and it will bloom happily....


----------

